# Reliable stores to buy an espresso machine?



## Asif (Jan 17, 2009)

Anyone know any reliable stores to buy an espresso machine in or near London, or online? People who have good customer service and don't give problems with delivery, repairs, refunds etc.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

http://www.havanacoffeeco.com

This is the domestic side to our business. Good prices and plenty of back up! Give us a looook!

Lee


----------

